# I Love bettas



## azenpride (Jul 5, 2005)

I love bettas, i have a total of 300 6month old short finned betta. They came from a 5-star parents and i am very happy with them. Just wanted to show my love


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you have 300 bettas????


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I wonder how will you handle them as they grow? Ouch!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I've considered getting a betta for my 5 gallon tank. I know nothing about them. Are males or females prettier, which is the best one to get? Food? temp? water parameters? etc. Please anyone let me know some stuff about them. I keep Discus and an Arrowana, thats all I have right now but I wanna put something in the 5 gallon, and I'm gonna also start back my 10 gallon w/ something as well, but probably a small community for that one. So if any suggestion for the 5 gallon/betta I appreciate it!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_It's either 5 gal or 10 gal, in my opinion, is good for a betta.
_Male bettas are usually, or always, more beautiful. But female ones are cool too. You can only keep 1 male betta in a small place. And you can't keep a male and a female for long term. It's good to put 1 male and 2 females for breeding.


> which is the best one to get? Food? temp? water parameters? etc.


_There're many types of bettas, but to me... any type is fine. If you're on advanced betta breeding, I think then you must be picky on choosing your type of betta.
_Food: They usually get along with live food, rarely do thay accept flakes. I myself feed the 2 bettas of mine with tubifex and dried mosquito larve and occasionally daphnia. But I'd suggest you not to use tubifex. Other than that, blood-worm may do good.
_About the required environment, the basic figures are: pH at 7 and temp is at 26 deg Celcius, I have a small 2.5 gal or so so I don't run water treatment devices but just water changes do I do. And at my place I don't need a heater.
_I hope that helps, I may be wrong but the experts in betta keeping may fix me...
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

what the hell do u keep all of your bettas in and how do u manage to feed them all and keep up with water???


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he has them as juveniles so they can be kept together... for a while.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Max I appreciate it! I will not be breeding just wanted to try one. And when you say the daphnia, mosquito larvae etc., will the frozen kind work or dried so it floats, I'm not sure if they are top or bottom feeders, I assume top, so dried? And do I not need to use the filtration on the 5 gallon, it has one but do I just leave it unplugged? And I doubt I'll need a heater as well, especially the lil hood light warms it up really well if needed. Last time I had it set up w/ feeder guppies I had to turn the light off pretty often because it got pretty hot. And should I put a fake or live plant in w/ it, just not sure what they like.


----------



## azenpride (Jul 5, 2005)

I just started seperating some of the bettas, but any ways, i seperate the bettas in different batches, and feed them frozen blood worms


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

5 star bettas are short-finned plakat whose parents were top notch fighters. You cant keep them together even as juveniles. Not without casualities. Nipped fins don't grow back quite the same and can take away from the appearance of the fish. I personally wouldn't buy fighters but to each his or her own.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, what do you do with all of them??


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

are they all in one tank? what size is the tank(s)?


----------



## azenpride (Jul 5, 2005)

I have different batches from different parents, i have vietnamese, malay, thai. There pretty cool, they have sharp teeth. they babies are aggressive but they only really get aggressive if you seperate them. I've only seperated a few.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

[quote[ill the frozen kind work or dried so it floats, I'm not sure if they are top or bottom feedersp[/quote]
_Well I think yes. Mine feed everywhere. He can pull down a dried larva, he can also get to the bottom to take the sinking worm. 
_Be careful of over-feeding


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I forgot... well yah they may like live plants for hinding places! Put some in. If the tank is not very big, free-floating plants can be good( (Like water lettuce). I just simply put a cabomba in and it floats all around...


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Ok kewl thanks a lot I will get him some type of plant and definitely won't overfeed  I saw that pic of the one guys that overfeed and looked like it had an organ hanging out due to constipation..YIkes!


----------

